# My stick burner.   It's made by Bills Custom Cookers in Enid Oklahoma!



## diamondpsmokin (Mar 27, 2015)

image.jpg



__ diamondpsmokin
__ Mar 27, 2015





.  Pure stick burner!!


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 27, 2015)

Welcome to the board! Wow, what a rig! What do you use it for, big events?


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice rig for sure.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 27, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s (Mar 27, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a nice and warm day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## b-one (Mar 27, 2015)

Holy cow that's massive!!Thumbs Up


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 27, 2015)

diamondpsmokin said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Bad Ass!


----------

